# Need help choosing reciever/amp 2.1 ?



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

I have decided to build some fr125s BIBs for my college apartment. Now I need an amp plus a receiver (I'm guessing), and would like some suggestions. The receiver may not be necessary, so Ill tell you what they will be used for mainly. They will need to play when using my xbox 360 through a 1080 p lcd, and for music ill be using a laptop or an ipod.

For the music all I really Need is a signal (ipod/laptop) plus an amp and my BIBs correct?

For playing through my xbox and LCD, could I simply run the amp from my BIBS to the LCD and have it play sound? or would I need a receiver, pre-amp, or something else to make this happen?

Also any recommendations for amps, or whatever you suggest to make all of this work.

I realize this is noobish but most of my experience is from car audio.

Thanks for any help in advance


----------

